

Google New: One place to find everything new from Google - abraham
http://www.google.com/newproducts/

======
lid
Looks _pretty_ , but honestly I'd rather have all text to be able to scan
quickly. Is there anything like that around?

~~~
hop
Also, you cant middle click and open up a bunch of headlines in new pages.
Hard to read, awkwardly arranged... I hope Google makes this better, even if
its just in a standard blog format.

Edit: right clicking on text auto opens the page - this is weird.

~~~
jordanroher
Aren't the things Google's listing here services, rather than products? Or am
I using a narrow definition of a product?

------
eiji
First time I came across a Google page that simply does not work without JS.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Yeah, that's worrisome after their long track record of competent diligence in
web dev. "If you hire all A people, he said, they'll also hire A people. But
if you hire B people, they'll hire the C people and then it's all over."

~~~
lowtecky
could just mean that Javascript is finally considered ubiquitous in browsers.
I like this page a lot, it's an efficient way to see what Google is pushing.

------
scorpion032
I have long had a good source for that: <http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/>

PS: I am not going to gain a thing by promoting it. I genuinely appreciate the
quality, focus, tone and the information the author provides.

------
saurik
I am disappointed that Google New isn't listed today on Google New. :(

~~~
scorpion032
Listing Google New on Google New, would be the new thing today.

------
gregable
And here is the blog post explaining why they did it:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/one-place-to-find-
eve...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/one-place-to-find-everything-
new-from.html)

------
ancymon
Without rss/atom feed it's not very practical...

~~~
th0ma5
reader added it for me, lets see if it can track changes

~~~
blanketman
im trying too lol

------
angkec
where is app engine updates? Can't seem to find one from the drop down.

------
Semiapies
Orkut still exists? Huh.

------
alphadog
This exists to demonstrate to the shareholders and other interested parties
that they are innovating or creating new products.

Google must be perceived as growing roughly 25% per year in order to maintain
their current stock price.

RSS/Atom feed may not seem practical to some of you but I highly doubt you're
the intended audience for this page.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Uh... for users to discover new, cool shit.

------
foobarbazquux
Why does it ask me for 1MB of disk space? It behaviour resembles yesterday's
"impossible to eradicate" cookies (<http://samy.pl/evercookie/>).

(full disclosure: MacOSX 10.6.4 and Safari 5.0.2)

